# Test sticker mods for multiple solutions



## kliaunaut (Dec 23, 2019)

I've created a couple of sticker mods on 3x3 cubes. But I don't know if they are solvable in more than one way. Is there any webpage or application where I can enter my mod and see if there are multiple solutions?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 24, 2019)

you could use a 3d modeler and put your own textures on the cube.
I've done a cube in blender but people on the forum here mostly use solidworks

good luck!


----------

